# Zebra Plecos ... at Big Al's



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Well, it seems these fish have finally trickled down to the Big Al's level so someone must be breeding them en masse. Saw a whole bunch @ Big Al's Vaughan for $250 each or 3/$600. Wouldn't recommend buying anything there though as there were entire rows of tanks with sick fish. One tank was full of bolivian rams so full of ich they were gasping for air at the surface. There was obvious ich on other fish too. That said, if you're willing to do extensive quarantining and treatment of fish they had the zebras and some other interesting stuff there.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

BA should stick to what they do best, diseased tetras lol.


----------

